# online trends



## Sir_Winston (Jun 20, 2018)

haas anyone ordered of here before, reliable


----------



## yusuo (Jun 20, 2018)

Sir_Winston said:


> haas anyone ordered of here before, reliable


Yes, very reliable. I mean just use the search function to find out how reliable


----------



## Sir_Winston (Jun 20, 2018)

yusuo said:


> Yes, very reliable. I mean just use the search function to find out how reliable



apologies, thanks for the reply though


----------



## Z00T (Jun 20, 2018)

They are good, although expect a wait for the key, ordered 3.30 pm yesterday GMT and licence arrived 5.30am GMT, bit of a wait but def 100% legit


----------



## Bulletstorm456 (Jun 20, 2018)

Sir_Winston said:


> haas anyone ordered of here before, reliable


Yeah i bought SX OS from there, no issues and the cheapest price including tax for me


----------



## mike4001 (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes, I ordered mine yesterday at around 8:30 am and received it about 5 hours later


----------



## Sir_Winston (Jun 20, 2018)

Z00T said:


> They are good, although expect a wait for the key, ordered 3.30 pm yesterday GMT and licence arrived 5.30am GMT, bit of a wait but def 100% legit




i ordered on the 14th just had an e-mail saying its getting shipped on the 29th but no sign of a licence key


----------



## Gateau (Jun 20, 2018)

Sir_Winston said:


> i ordered on the 14th just had an e-mail saying its getting shipped on the 29th but no sign of a licence key


Afaik, you ain't getting no separate license key, if you ordered SX Pro, since the license is included in the dongle and there's no seperate activation needed.


----------



## Sir_Winston (Jun 20, 2018)

Gateau said:


> Afaik, you ain't getting no separate license key, if you ordered SX Pro, since the license is included in the dongle and there's no seperate activation needed.




cheers for clearing that up


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 20, 2018)

I am in sunny spain . Will miss my pro shipment .thanks online trends for my jimll fix it holiday with free  games up the wanglu .


----------



## sh0wst0pper (Jun 20, 2018)

I ordered my pro on the 11/06 and it still says 'Payment Accepted' - nothing else.


----------



## SabinReneFigaroRandom (Jun 20, 2018)

bought yesterday using crypto. Order was not placed, money withdrawed, and they are not answering emails


----------



## biogenicmonkey (Jun 20, 2018)

attempted to buy earlier - payment page didn't load properly. Reloaded and the order is now sat in my account saying payment pending. Messaged them to check if it had gone through, no reply so far.


----------



## maruuu07 (Jun 20, 2018)

Received my SXOS on D-day, very viable. My friend ordered it Yesterday, it got delivered the same Day. Be vary of lies on this Forum

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sir_Winston said:


> i ordered on the 14th just had an e-mail saying its getting shipped on the 29th but no sign of a licence key


The shipping email has the license included....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sh0wst0pper said:


> I ordered my pro on the 11/06 and it still says 'Payment Accepted' - nothing else.


Maybe you got into the second batch which will be shipped in 2 Weeks, be patient.


----------



## SabinReneFigaroRandom (Jun 20, 2018)

Received. Satisfied


----------



## XerSec (Jun 20, 2018)

SabinReneFigaroRandom said:


> bought yesterday using crypto. Order was not placed, money withdrawed, and they are not answering emails



Send them a support ticket. It took about a day, but they got back to me with the license.


----------



## Zebybite (Jun 20, 2018)

XerSec said:


> Send them a support ticket. It took about a day, but they got back to me with the license.
> View attachment 132481



This same email exact thing happened to me, but the code they sent me was already used, Im getting really irritated with Online Trends.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 20, 2018)

Loosing respect for AAA titles is a bitch tho.


----------



## Nasha004 (Jun 21, 2018)

One of the best sellers I’ve ordered from, they got back to me saying the keys won’t be sent till tomorow however


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 21, 2018)

I ordered a key from online-trends around 12pm EST yesterday....ordered another key from modchipsdirect around 8pm EST yesterday....got the key from modchipsdirect at around 12am EST, put in an RMA to cancel the online-trends and took them until about 10am EST this morning to acknowledge it...


----------



## Zebybite (Jun 21, 2018)

Dvdxploitr said:


> I ordered a key from online-trends around 12pm EST yesterday....ordered another key from modchipsdirect around 8pm EST yesterday....got the key from modchipsdirect at around 12am EST, put in an RMA to cancel the online-trends and took them until about 10am EST this morning to acknowledge it...


Online Trends has been terrible for me as well, they only respond go my emails at 6:00 in the morning, they sent me a used key, and it took hours just to get the used one. Never buying from them again, for anything.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 21, 2018)

Zebybite said:


> Online Trends has been terrible for me as well, they only respond go my emails at 6:00 in the morning, they sent me a used key, and it took hours just to get the used one. Never buying from them again, for anything.




I just got my refund from online-trends...not bad since they said it'd take 5-21 days...such a shame they couldn't produce a key that quickly!


----------



## Sir_Winston (Jun 25, 2018)

Dvdxploitr said:


> I just got my refund from online-trends...not bad since they said it'd take 5-21 days...such a shame they couldn't produce a key that quickly!




did u just buy the OS ?


----------



## Z00T (Jun 25, 2018)

bought second OS key and arrived within the hour, this was Friday afternoon. I think the rush is off.


----------



## Sir_Winston (Jun 25, 2018)

Z00T said:


> bought second OS key and arrived within the hour, this was Friday afternoon. I think the rush is off.




i assume if you buy the dingle it just comes built into the actual device and u dont need to wait for a key


----------



## enrick (Jun 25, 2018)

i bought a key about 6 hours ago, and nothing (no key) ... on the status is COMPLETE


----------



## Z00T (Jun 25, 2018)

correct no need for key, the licence is built in to the dingle … lol dingle


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 25, 2018)

Sir_Winston said:


> did u just buy the OS ?



Yea, I bought the OS and 8 hours later, I bought another OS from modchipsdirect...I got the code from modchipsdirect in about 4 hours...so then I emailed online-trends to cancel my OS order....so I basically waited about 12 hours to get a code from online-trends before I cancelled...thing is, I got my code from modchipsdirect at around 1am (they are in the same time zone as me)


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jun 25, 2018)

enrick said:


> i bought a key about 6 hours ago, and nothing (no key) ... on the status is COMPLETE


Check your SPAM folder


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 9, 2018)

Someone got shipping Code from online Trends today?


----------



## f0rCe (Jul 9, 2018)

Nope, i‘m waiting for it, too.

But they say on their website:

„WE HAVE TEMPORARILY DISABLED PRE ORDERS UNTIL WE PROCESS THE ORDERS SHIPPED.


STARTING PRE ORDERS TONIGHT AFTER 10PM gmt +3“

Perhaps they are still working on it. Also we don‘t know when the next batch did arrive...

Can‘t wait anymore!!!


----------



## FaL0xxo (Jul 9, 2018)

I ordered an sx Pro in 16th June and still showing as payment accepted. Was hoping for dispatch today.


----------



## hadomir (Jul 9, 2018)

I ordered mine on 23th June and it's still showing as payment accepted too...


----------



## f0rCe (Jul 9, 2018)

Same to me... ordered June 22nd.


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 10, 2018)

"Your order was shipped yesterday!

We will send you the tracking number by tomorrow evening!"


_"ALL ORDERS PLACED UPTO THE 28TH JUNE HAVE BEEN SHIPPED. TRACKING NUMBERS WILL BE SENT BY WEDNESDAY EVENING DUE TO THE HIGH VOLUME OF ORDERS THAT NEED TO BE PROCESSED."_
_
_
from onlinetrends


----------



## f0rCe (Jul 11, 2018)

Got shipping information and tracking no. now.

Yes!!!


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 12, 2018)

f0rCe said:


> Got shipping information and tracking no. now.
> 
> Yes!!!


Really ! Nothing here


----------



## Sir_Winston (Jul 13, 2018)

anyone who had there delivery shipped on the 9th got theirs in the post yet


----------



## 19cookies (Jul 13, 2018)

Sir_Winston said:


> anyone who had there delivery shipped on the 9th got theirs in the post yet



Mines getting delivered today


----------



## Sir_Winston (Jul 13, 2018)

19cookies said:


> Mines getting delivered today




hoe do you know mate, the last update i get from the tracking is on the 11th saying sent abroad...


----------



## 19cookies (Jul 13, 2018)

Sir_Winston said:


> hoe do you know mate, the last update i get from the tracking is on the 11th saying sent abroad...



Mine was sent abroad on the 11th too, on the 12th it added "Receive item at country of destination" and "Send item to next processing point" and it's also trackable through Royal Mail which is where it says it will be delivered today.


----------



## Sir_Winston (Jul 13, 2018)

19cookies said:


> Mine was sent abroad on the 11th too, on the 12th it added "Receive item at country of destination" and "Send item to next processing point" and it's also trackable through Royal Mail which is where it says it will be delivered today.




can you use the tracking number they give you on the royal mail site like, anyway cheers


----------



## 19cookies (Jul 13, 2018)

Sir_Winston said:


> can you use the tracking number they give you on the royal mail site like, anyway cheers



Yeah, I put my tracking number in at www.royalmail.com/track-your-item


----------



## Sir_Winston (Jul 13, 2018)

19cookies said:


> Yeah, I put my tracking number in at www.royalmail.com/track-your-item



thanks man looks like it arrived in the UK 1am this morning so probably come tommorow along with my season ticket what a time to be alive


----------



## DJPAUL1990 (Jul 13, 2018)

Last Update "*Item sent abroad 7/11" i am living in Germany *


----------



## f0rCe (Jul 16, 2018)

SX Pro arrived today in Germany with normal Post(didn't need to sign anything at all)!! 

Ordered June 22nd, sent July 9th.

Works fine for me, played already a single race in Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. Everything fine!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sir_Winston said:


> anyone who had there delivery shipped on the 9th got theirs in the post yet


 
Mine, today! Normal Post, no FedEx, DHL or something like that.


----------

